# Is dating in Lisbon hard for a foreigner?



## Heyo (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm 40, single, and moving to Lisbon. I don't speak Portuguese (yet). One of my biggest concerns is meeting people (though I do have some friends in Lisbon already). As I work remotely, I don't go into an office and thus can't meet people that way.

I'd like to start dating when I arrive in Lisbon–both to meet friends and find someone special–but I'm wondering how hard this will be if I don't speak Portuguese yet. I've heard most people younger than 40 in Lisbon speak English and am wondering if this is true.

Does anyone know how tough the dating scene is for a foreigner in Lisbon?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There are several groups for foreigners in the Lisbon area just google internations Lisbon


----------

